
Hover States: Inspirational digital design and development - tambourine_man
http://hoverstat.es/
======
muglug
Thank god – with the trend towards usable & mobile-friendly sites, a lot of
the beautiful edge cases have disappeared over time.

------
hbosch
So, how do I turn off the sound?

